
Blockstream Satellite 2.0 - nnx
https://blockstream.com/2020/05/04/en-announcing-blockstream-satellite-2/
======
bouncycastle
What's the purpose of this and why do I need it? More importantly, how does
the company behind this make money?

~~~
Harvesterify
From the product overview page
([https://blockstream.com/satellite/](https://blockstream.com/satellite/)):

"The Blockstream Satellite network broadcasts the Bitcoin blockchain around
the world 24/7 for free, protecting against network interruptions and
providing anyone in the world with the opportunity to use Bitcoin."

Jesus...

~~~
bouncycastle
Yes, I can see that in the product page but I'm still confused. You can get a
decent internet connection just about anywhere in the world, I don't see why
anyone would need these besides edge cases like maybe a person living in
Antartica.

Besides, Bitcoin is not used much anywhere besides for a few fanatics and
perhaps gamblers on those casinos like Bitmex. (Bitcoin's volatility is too
high to be used in any serious commerce).

The main takeaway is that the market for this product is very small, even
though technically the project is quite cool. Perhaps the ulterior motive of
this project is to be the "fairy floss" to score some karma points with?

